# firing-line



## hbski (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone use the firing line shooting range? which location? impressions?

Thanks,
DJ


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been to the Burbank location a few times. The facility is decent, and the staff are friendly. I've talked to one of their instructors, and he seemed on top of his stuff too. 
They're a little higher than Walmart on their ammo though.


----------



## hbski (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## Tombstone17 (Feb 28, 2009)

There is EVANS in Orange by the POND


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

On Target in Laguna Nigel is pretty good. 

I can't wait to go to an outdoor shooting range like in Azusa or the one by Paula.


----------



## MJP (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been to firing-line and on-target...I personally like on-target.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I've been a member for 5 years. I've been to the Burbank and Northridge locations.

Membership includes free range time, free gun rentals, 10% of their reloads, friends come in half price and I can reserve a lane. It's close by and convenient.

The range is mainly for handgun distance; the Northridge does allow shotguns and high powered rifles, though.

Staff is very friendly...as long as you don't do anything stupid. I recommend their range.


----------



## mixmasterrdx (Dec 7, 2012)

hbski said:


> Anyone use the firing line shooting range? which location? impressions?
> 
> Thanks,
> DJ


I love the range in Huntington Beach (if it's still there), very patient people work there. I had a membership for two years to test fire everything in inventory and just get better overall. They were/are super knowledgeable and helpful all-around. Beach Blvd and Talbert in Huntington Beach.


----------

